# Turnigy watt meter



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

Could any one explain to me just exactly what I'm looking for while I use this Turnigy watt meter. I believe mine is the 130 A version. I want to learn how to use it, so that it can become a useful meter in my motor program. Thanks in advance LUCKY LANCE:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

its used to ck amp draw for open. for 17.5 your looking for 18 amps free Rev


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*17.5 spec*

Is there any chance you know a good number to look for in 17.5 spec with a 4000 25C 1 cell battery? At the setting I have now (about 38 degrees timing), at full throttle, I only have a neutral number of about 3.5 the way my motor is reading at now. This setting seems to keep the motor COOLER, but I am SUPER SLOW compared to everyone else. The highest my motor seems to read at 45 degree timing is 6.0 something. If I turn the timing up towards the 45 degree amount so I can obtain the 6.0 reading, my motor gets VERY HOT after about 3.5 minutes. I'm NO WHERE near the 18 number that you have stated even at 45 degree timing. The number you give me (18) is WAY different then my highest value (6.0) which is close to what my current motor maxes out at, at 45 degrees. Even though I realize you are oviously running in open class., I feel that I'm doing something wrong! Is there something I can do to my motor to bring the numbers up more towards your's without cooking the motor? Or is it poossible that I'm still not reading the meter correctly?


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

The amp draw for 17.5 spec will be much lower than open. The amps vary with each motor brand. Running the Nastruck class, spec 4000 mah 25c battery in blinky mode, with a TP motor blue rotor, I set the free rev (no pinion on motor) at 1.7 amps at 4.0 volts and have a very fast truck.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

For spec 1.7 to 2.2 If your track is big roll out in the high 5s


----------



## TigwldrSC (Jul 14, 2012)

Whats your roll out? Most everything I have seen in spec truck is 1.8-2.25 amp draw.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*5*

I was told 5 was a great rollout for our track, so I'll set my motor timing at the 1.7- 2.0 amp draw rate range and give it a try...


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

It would help if you put what size your track is ,what motor and rotor. That way you would get more help on here


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*watt meter*

ok guys i am haveing the same problem , i have a hobby wing esc with a d3.5 17.5 maxzilla and i am racing spec class on a track with a 145 runline , and i run my tires at 2.10 or can change that if needed thanks ( so some help with learning what to look for and how to put that info to use will be great thanks


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

set motor at 20. roll out 511


----------

